# Saniflo toilet bowl water level



## vtboy51 (Apr 1, 2009)

I've just installed a Saniflo Sanibest pump/toilet unit. The unit works great, but the one complaint I have is, after using the toilet there is always is a "bit of a mess" that sticks to the bowl even after flushing. I believe this is caused because the water level in the bowl is quite a bit lower than a regular toilet. Anyone else experiencing this, or have a solution? Can I adjust the water level in the bowl?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Skid marks" is a common complaint of these units. Some of the Saniflows have a larger water pool are and this helps. I have never seen any instructions on a way to adjust the level.


----------



## seismic744 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have experienced the same issue with my Saniflo system I installed last year in the basement. The system works great, with the exception of the "bit of mess" left behind. I have found that a few flushes takes care of things, but we've had to just clean/scrub the toilet more routinely than a normal toilet.


----------

